# Woman to 911: Help! I'm locked inside my car



## MMiz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Woman to 911: Help! I'm locked inside my car*

A 911 dispatcher had to tell a woman how to unlock her car on Sunday.

A woman called Kissimmee police to say she was locked inside her car at the Walgreen's on John Young Parkway near Poinciana.

"My car will not start. I'm locked inside my car," the unidentified woman said.

*Read more!*


----------



## Hockey (Apr 2, 2009)

Sasha?


----------



## nomofica (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## VentMedic (Apr 2, 2009)

That is why Florida has its own tag at Fark.com.


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds like a job for Blonde Star


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3UGhRjPry4


----------



## Sasha (Apr 2, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Sasha?



.........har freakin har.















I'd never  get locked in a car. thats what my window punch is for, duh!








that was sarcasm, by the way... i dont own one.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> .........har freakin har.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





as you secretly hide it behind your back...


----------



## medicdan (Apr 2, 2009)

These are the same people who call Dell tech support for a replacement cup holder-- the one on their computer broke when they tried to use it for a drink.


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont know Sasha or Hockey9019 but that was pretty good. lol.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 3, 2009)

FTRPO said:


> I dont know Sasha or Hockey9019 but that was pretty good. lol.



I agree, but nofomica has the post of the thread with his first response.


----------



## reaper (Apr 3, 2009)

It is funny, but can happen and has. Certain BMW's will lock you in, if the battery dies. I have had to get a pt out of his car, because he was over heating! They have no interior locks, so without power there is no way to unlock it or roll down the windows.


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 3, 2009)

Reaper your signature explains how that would make me feel. That sucks.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 3, 2009)

FTRPO said:


> Reaper your signature explains how that would make me feel. That sucks.



Only thing I can do is quote this. Says it perfectly.


----------

